
PostgreSQL 13: don't let replication slots kill your primary - fanf2
https://www.2ndquadrant.com/en/blog/pg13-slot-size-limit/
======
magicbear
2ndquadrant irritates me. Closing the BDR source has harmed the postgres
community. There, I said it.

~~~
xyzzy_plugh
I don't mean to disagree with you (definitely harmful) but how is one supposed
to make money building open-source postgres tooling? SaaS doesn't seem like a
good fit here, nor do many other models.

